# On 3g with 3.1.3 mail app problem



## sohailgagai (Oct 9, 2011)

I have 3G with 3.1.3 , I have to jailbreak it so it can run my country sim 
Is it ok ????
My problem is with iPhone built in mail app 
When ever I use it 
It stays in the memory even if I close it ??
Is there any way it should free my ram automatically I have Sb settings installed I know how to remove it 
But is there any other way !!!
Or should I use some other application ???


----------



## Cypheric (Sep 6, 2011)

That's normal, I believe. It runs as a background process to look for and notify you of new emails.


----------

